
Netflix Continues To Save the Movie Industry, So Why Do Studios Hate It? - obilgic
http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/29/because-theyre-idiots/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
surlyadopter
"They should allow Netflix subscribers to view brand new DVD movies on the day
they’re released, but on a pay-as-you-watch (or 24 hour “rental”) basis. I
would gladly – and I mean delightedly – pay $10 to stream a new movie, even
movies I would have no intention of buying on DVD. "

Would people really fork over that much money just to watch a newly released
on DVD movie?

~~~
chc
That's more than the normal streaming plan costs for a full month, and almost
as much as being able to rent unlimited DVDs. I doubt most subscribers would
be down. Maybe a premium plan than gives earlier access to streaming content
for an extra $10 a month would work — but $10 for one stream would probably
hit too much resistance, just because you've already anchored the userbase to
$7 for a full month of unlimited content.

